# Most Helpful Non-Standard Tool



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

What is a tool that you bought that is not part of a normal low-end toolset, that you now can't seem to do without? We all have crescent wrenches, vise grips, and hammers...

Recently I was working on my ATV and needed something strong that could latch down, but was in a very tight spot. I went to the tool store and...

Needle-nose vise grips! What an amazing tool that has bailed me out a few times since.

Anyone else have a non-standard tool that you love?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Small ('restorer's') cat's paw.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Cotter pin puller. I use it several times a week. Sometimes two or three times in a day. Although maybe once or twice a year to pull cotter pins lol


----------



## Radcon91 (Sep 23, 2014)

That's crazy, before I even opened the thread the first thing that popped into my head was a cat's paw. Just recently started using one to redo some roof sheathing and I think it's probably the most handy tool I've ever bought.

Josh 

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Painter's Multi tool comes in handy around most jobs. I carry one in my overalls at all times. Sharpen it on a water stone as required. Some of them have a spot to plug in a 1 inch bit for drywall screws. You can change it for other tips as required.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Not bought specifically, just came in an auction box of miscellaneous.

No name brand and I'm not positive what it was specifically designed for, but I find it indispensable when completely destroying faucet aerators that would like to do nothing better than crumble with the slightest pressure.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

My kitchen has a welders' chipping hammer hanging from a peg. Originally bought to break apart frozen together ice cubes, most days I use it to punch an air hole in the bottoms of cans (so the contents slip easily out).

Turnabout is fair play: A large shot glass gives me just the right amount of Japan dryer, Penetrol, or Flotrol to add to a gallon of paint (as appropriate).

A plastic putty knife is pretty good at removing grass clumps from within the lawnmower.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

KarenStein said:


> My kitchen has a welders' chipping hammer hanging from a peg. Originally bought to break apart frozen together ice cubes, most days I use it to punch an air hole in the bottoms of cans (so the contents slip easily out).


I was a kid before electricity was discovered and we had ice boxes. :wink2: Therefore I was raised with an ice pick in the house to poke holes in things that needed holes punched, but Dad had a leather punch for harness repair.

So the uncommon ice pick in today's world but still in use at our house.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

great tool lenaitch, i made one just like it couple years back. took a carts paw and a extra old pry bar, welded them together.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

My father bought this little knife for me at a souvenir stand when I was about 5 years old. Probably cost a quarter back then. I still have it 50+ years later. It is the perfect size and shape for all kinds of tasks where you need to pick at something or scrape something. And I use it every day as a letter opener. 

It's hard to tell from the photo, but it's about 4" long. (No, the compass never actually worked.)

Today, they'd throw my father in jail for buying a kid a deadly "weapon.":biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Not bought specifically, just came in an auction box of miscellaneous.
> 
> No name brand and I'm not positive what it was specifically designed for, but I find it indispensable when completely destroying faucet aerators that would like to do nothing better than crumble with the slightest pressure.


Is an OIL FILTER tool.


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

55 years of fixin and doin, The most useful tool and the most expensive I have in my tool kit is EXPERIENCE.

Then there is the Swiss army knife in my pocket.



ED


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

Ahh, the good old Swiss Army Knife! The idea of having one tool serve several needs is up there with questing after the Holy Grail.

Picking through the bins at Tractor Supply, I was intrigued by two variations on the ratchet.

One version had the handle come to a point- useful for lining things up. At the head, a hammer face was formed. The head had a 3/8 drive on one side, and a 1/2" drive on the other.

The other version placed a 3/8" ratchet drive at the end of the handle on a Crescent wrench.

I once saw a guy combine a Crescent wrench and Channellocks into one tool - pliers on one end, wrench on the other. Looked sensible.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Is an OIL FILTER tool.
> 
> 
> ED


Would be a mighty small oil filter. Do MOPEDS have oil filters? :biggrin2:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Is an OIL FILTER tool.
> 
> 
> ED


It's a medieval torture device.

:devil3:
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Would be a mighty small oil filter. Do MOPEDS have oil filters? :biggrin2:


It's hard to judge scale here, but that is a very similar tool to an old days tool that was for oil filter removal, There also were smaller ones to change the older fuel filter cartridges from before disposable were prevalent.

Were also called a chain pipe wrench, for small to medium brass pipes. Where they did not want to mark the surfaces with teeth marks. 

ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think that SeniorSitizens tool is a form of a chain whip. It is used to grasp and hold the multi sprocket cassette on the rear wheel of a bicycle.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It looks as if it could crush deteriorated aerators up to about 1-1/4".


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Much too small for an oil filter, and any fuel cartridges that I remember. 
I think that you might be very close when you use it to remove aerators. 


ED


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Oscillating multi tool. Mine is cordless, which I would recommend if you're in a cordless platform already. They cut, scrape, sand, PLUNGE CUT, whatever you want.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

For automotive work I've got a commercial grade 1/2" drive "flex shaft" that's sort of like this. I'm stunned by how often I use it, and how well it works.

In the carpentry realm, I'd have to say my cordless DeWALT circular saw is my biggest surprise. I don't know when the last time was that I broke out the electric 7-1/2" Makita.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Should be in every tool box....:drink:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> Should be in every tool box....:drink:


Oh come on - that's what pliers are for! :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

And there is one on my Swiss army knife.

:vs_cool:



ED


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Some of you will laugh at this one, but, since I am a painter this tool is invaluable for so many things. And, when you don't have one in the tool box it stinks. I use is to scrape old paint off of window glass, use it to open the end of a tube of caulk, and, use it as a scraper to get those stubborn THIN layers of paint off, and, in some instances, I use it to scrape off stubborn wallpaper.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Gym: That also works great to remove those pesky vehicle inspection stickers.:devil3:


ED


----------



## lines4life (Dec 20, 2015)

A lot of great tools listed here. The cats paw is definitely one of the most versatile demo tools available. I bought an oscillating tool for one project and I wouldn't have imagined how often I use it. Another tool that I love is a right angle drill attachment for getting into hard to reach areas. This small simple tool has saved my butt a few times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lines4life (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's another version from Lee Valley. The ball design works at multiple angles. I haven't used it but it looks handy.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Maintaining apartment units, my favorite tool is a 6 way screwdriver. 5/16th, 1/4 inch nut drivers along with 2 each Phillips and straight bits.
Use them for appliances, opening a/c and furnace panels or changing out elect. outlets.

Bought a visor with a built in flashlight awhile back - my vision is getting bad.:glasses:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Had forgotten about this one until Tizzer mentioned his visor, but my non standard .89 cent ( batteries included ) head lamp goes where ever I go every morning from bout 5:00 AM until sun up and often to look in darker places after that.

My wife is a hellofah seamstress but I beat her on this one because she doesn't know how to sew a round flashlight to the bill of a ball cap:biggrin2:and wasn't one bit interested learning how.


----------

